

Show HN: Weekend project: Google Stalker – Learn how much Google knows about you - arianvanp
http://arianvp.github.io/GoogleStalker/

======
skram
Seems to not be working after I upload file. I get the following error in
Chrome's JS console/

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of undefined DataPlot.js:198
reader.onload DataPlot.js:198

~~~
arianvanp
That might actually be because your LocationHistory has no locations in them
(Due to you having location services turned off). I will add a check so that
it will tell the user a nice error when this is the case.

